# Nissan Altima SER



## mobpim21 (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone selling stock Altima SER:

springs, coils, strut, sway? 

Pao


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

go to nissanclub.com

youll get more results there


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Altima se-r springs*

I'm sailing my stock altima se-r springs
If you still interested, hit me up


----------



## mobpim21 (Jun 16, 2007)

i dont know if i should buy from you if you are "sailing" them?


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm SELLING them for 150$
Springs has only 20 000 miles on them


----------

